# good redwood strains ?



## projectwoodz (Sep 14, 2006)

whats a really good outdoor strain that would work in a california coastal forest region ?
this is my first grow and any advice on a good backcountry strain wuld gladly be appreciated thanks !


----------



## pufindo (Sep 14, 2006)

dood dont tell anyone where u live. id tell the state, but your going a little far with the county. thats why you havent gotten any replies yet.


----------



## projectwoodz (Sep 14, 2006)

whats a really good outdoor strain that would work in a california coastal forest region ?
this is my first grow and any advice on a good backcountry strain wuld gladly be appreciated thanks !


----------

